# Those with bedding chewers, have you tried Primo pads or duracrate?



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

How about one of those anti fatigue mats you get at the home depot. They are made for all day standing on and are thick heavy bouncy rubber. Cheap enough too...maybe $15-$20.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I have looked into these and one other brand (can't remember what it was called, but it was made out of the stuff fireman's suits are made out of), but I haven't bought one yet because I am wary that my dogs will still eat it, and I am in the same boat as you HORRIBLE shipping to canada!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

fantastic poodle:

I checked out home depot's website, the only mat I could find is only about 1/4" thick - Tesla could get her jaws around that in no time. Plus it's 43" x 87" and I have no idea how I can cut a thich rubber mat down to size. 

MaryLynn:

I'm worried about it, too, but it looks like they now make the mats with tie downs at the corners so you can secure it to the crate and the dog wont be able to get at them. I shot the guy an email last night and he told me that it's $22 shipping to Canada, which I suppose is reasonable considering that some other place wanted to charge me over $100 shipping for a $70 product. I don't know if I want to deal with the hassel of getting a replacement if it doesn't hold up though :/


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

The one I used was over an inch thick and about the size of large door matt. Maybe they dont sell them anymore. It was nearly chew proof...and by that I mean it would last a chewer about 2 months.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not worried about the shipping to me, I'm worried about replacements should it happen to not hold up-then I'd have to ship it back, pay for that, probably pay the shipping for a new one...

What's the deal with Canada anyways? We can't even get free-super saver shipping from Amazon.com anymore, just .ca (and .ca has like 1/4 of the products available one it).

None of the dog food sites ship dog food (which costs less than half of what it does here) for less than what it costs to buy the food in Canada.

Why can't we have all of these great products at reasonable prices 

end rant, sorry guys lol


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Primo pads*

I love Primo Pads! they are pricey, but worth it. My mega-bedding-chewer has had hers over 3 years, and the only damage is a small area where the outer vinyl chipped off from her 'digging' in it. They are so easy to clean, and don't retain any smell. 

Try to find a large AKC show, cluster show, or national specialty... there is usually a Primo Pad vendor there.


----------

